
The cloned-consciousness-as-continuous-consciousness fallacy - albi_lander
https://medium.com/@Exolymph/the-cloned-consciousness-as-continuous-consciousness-fallacy-26bb9a858d48#.rleu52fnf
======
mpbm
Rick and Morty did it.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_qvy82U4RE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_qvy82U4RE)

Rick and Morty screw up the universe they're in, so they just hope sideways to
a universe where their dopplegangers died seconds ago. They bury their bodies
in the yard and take their place in that universe. The graves are still there
in the backyard with rotting corpses in them. So, to Summer, it seems like
Morty belongs there, but Morty knows that the original version of him died and
he's a transplant from a parallel universe. But, the universes are almost
entirely identical, so it's almost like being in his original universe.

The secret is not to think about it too much.

My favorite theory regarding Rick and Morty is that each episode doesn't
necessarily follow the "same" characters. If there are an infinite number of
Ricks and Mortys, in an infinite variety of situations, many of which are
indistinguishable from each other, then it doesn't matter if you tune in to
the "same" characters each time.

I think that's a practical answer to the philosophical navel gazing. Each
thing that exists is its own thing, regardless of how similar it might be to
another thing. The universe is infinite so just deal with as much of it as you
can manage and don't worry about the rest.

------
noonespecial
It gets a trifle harder when you stop asking "what is consciousness" as the
mentioned articles were driving at and start asking "what am _I_?"

